# avrebbe voluto essere arrivato/sarebbe voluto arrivare



## cavillous

1. _Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato in tempo per vedere il finale del film con gli amici._
2. _Sarebbe voluto arrivare in tempo per vedere il finale del film con gli amici._

Vi sono differenze di significato tra questo due frasi o hanno lo stesso significato?
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo me la 1 non ha senso, ovvero è sbagliata. L'unica corretta, sempre secondo me, è la 2. Oltretutto, corretta grammaticalmente, ma molto improbabile (ancora secondo me ). Io per esempio direi: _Gli sarebbe piaciuto arrivare in tempo_, _avrebbe preferito arrivare in tempo_ o simili.


----------



## Dulcinea

cavillous said:


> 1. _Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato in tempo per vedere il finale del film con gli amici._
> 2. _Sarebbe voluto arrivare in tempo per vedere il finale del film con gli amici._
> 
> Vi sono differenze di significato tra questo due frasi o hanno lo stesso significato?
> Grazie per l'aiuto



Anche "avrebbe voluto arrivare in tempo" secondo me è corretta.


----------



## cavillous

MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo me la 1 non ha senso, ovvero è sbagliata. L'unica corretta, sempre secondo me, è la 2. Oltretutto, corretta grammaticalmente, ma molto improbabile (ancora secondo me ). Io per esempio direi: _Gli sarebbe piaciuto arrivare in tempo_, _avrebbe preferito arrivare in tempo_ o simili.


 
Al contrario penso che la prima sia corretta.Considera le due frasi trovate 
cercando con google.

Non toglietemi il mio ritardo. E' un ritardo fisiologico. Anche quando arrivo puntuale e preciso, avrei voluto essere arrivato in ritardo. Arrivare in ritardo ti da un senso di puntualità.

Come avrei voluto essere arrivato un poco prima, quando eri spensierata e forse mi avresti concesso un'illusione

Entrambe mi sembrano grammaticalmente corrette e comprensibili.
Essere arrivato,aver vinto,essere andato sono forme dell'infinito passato che può in alcuni casi essere usato come sostantivo.(_L'essere andato dal dottore mi ha giovato mentalmente_).Considera i seguenti passaggi tra questi due verbi uno transitivo e l'altro intransitivo e alla fine la costruzione dovrebbe risultare più naturale.

                                            Io ho vinto                                   Io sono arrivato
condizionale presente     Io vorrei aver vinto                     Io vorrei essere arrivato
condizionale passato      Io avrei voluto aver vinto           Io avrei voluto essere arrivato


----------



## infinite sadness

cavillous said:


> 1. _Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato in tempo per vedere il finale del film con gli amici._
> 2. _Sarebbe voluto arrivare in tempo per vedere il finale del film con gli amici._
> 
> Vi sono differenze di significato tra questo due frasi o hanno lo stesso significato?
> Grazie per l'aiuto


Secondo me non ci sono differenze di significato.


----------



## housecameron

A prescindere dalla pesantezza, entrambe le espressioni mi sembrano corrette.​ 
_"Duni vide la mia commedia qualche tempo dopo, e avrebbe voluto essere stato guarito come il malinconico del Nord;..."_
(TITOLO: Memorie per l'istoria della sua vita e del suo teatro : rivedute e corrette AUTORE: Goldoni, Carlo)​ 
_Avrei voluto essere stato io l'autore di questo romanzo_ mi pare un'altra frase grammaticalmente corretta, e di conseguenza dovrebbe esserlo anche:
_Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato_

Secondo me non ci sono differenze tra 1. e 2.: non è arrivato in tempo.


----------



## jazyk

_Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato_ mi sembra solo possibile se si vuole sottolineare l'anteriorità riguardo a un'altra azione:

_ Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato quando la sua amata partì_, ma questa frase mi sembra pesantuccia e io non oserei mai pronunciarla.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non mi sembra che ci siano differenze di significato. L'anteriorità è sottolineata in ogni caso.


----------



## jazyk

Assolutamente no. _Sarebbe voluto arrivare quando la sua amata partì_ implicherebbe che lui sarebbe arrivato nel momento della partenza, mentre la frase anteriore mette il suo arrivo prima della partenza dell'amata. Comunque sono due frasi artificiali che non mi piacciono.


----------



## housecameron

_Sarebbe voluto arrivare quando la sua amata partì_ mi suona molto male.

_Sarebbe voluto arrivare prima che la sua amata partisse_ 
_Sarebbe voluto arrivare in tempo per la partenza..._

_Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato quando la sua amata partì_  anche.


----------



## infinite sadness

Ok, ma a parte il suonare male, per me queste frasi hanno tutte lo stesso identico significato, che è quello di non essere potuti arrivare (pur volendo) in tempo per qualcosa.


----------



## housecameron

Ci sono quelle che suonano male, ma che tuttavia sono corrette, e quelle che suonano male e in più sono anche sbagliate grammaticalmente.
Già che siamo in tema cerchiamo di capirlo.


----------



## cavillous

jazyk said:


> _Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato_ mi sembra solo possibile se si vuole sottolineare l'anteriorità riguardo a un'altra azione:
> 
> _Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato quando la sua amata partì_, ma questa frase mi sembra pesantuccia e io non oserei mai pronunciarla.


 
A dipendenza del contesto e dalla struttura della frase si può avere una situazione di posteriorità o di anteriorità come mostrano i due esempi sottostanti.

Riguardando il video amatoriale girato in casa dalla moglie il dispiacere lo assalì perchè avrebbe voluto essere arrivato a casa  prima del fischio finale così da poter vedere le loro facce esultanti,ma purtroppo giunse a festa finita.(posteriorità)

Riguardando il video amatoriale girato in casa dalla moglie il dispiacere lo assalì perchè avrebbe voluto essere arrivato a casa  dopo il fischio finale così da evitare la lite scoppiata durante i rigori,ma purtroppo dovette subire le infamanti ingiurie degli avversari.(anteriorità)


----------



## infinite sadness

In questi esempi hai ragione, la differenza temporale c'è perchè in un caso avresti voluto arrivare prima e nell'altro caso avresti voluto arrivare dopo.
Ma negli esempi iniziali non c'è differenza di significato: voler arrivare "prima di" e voler arrivare "in tempo per" esprimono lo stesso concetto.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mah, mah. Ho letto anche gli altri esempi e devo ripetermi: questa forma con quattro voci verbali (_avrebbe voluto essere arrivato_) mi suona come minimo cacofonica e artificiosa. Se sia corretto o no lo lascerò dire ad altri, ma mi sembra molto più naturale dire _sarebbe voluto arrivare_, e francamente senza le sfumature di significato tra infiniti presenti e passati che sono state ipotizzate in questa discussione. Se dico _sarebbe voluto arrivare prima di X_, mi sembra lapalissiano che al verificarsi dell'evento X io sarò già lì, cioè sono arrivato un attimo prima. Non c'è bisogno di precisarlo con un infinito passato (e inoltre vale sempre il mio giudizio sopra su questa forma).


----------



## infinite sadness

Concordo. Il problema non è di significato, ma di inutile appesantimento della frase.


----------



## cavillous

Sono d'accordo sulla pesantezza della frase e sarebbe augurabile un'opera di potatura verbale.Passare da quattro voci verbali a tre come nella correzione proposta è sicuramente una soluzione che allegerisce la frase.Ma è sempre possibile?Vale come regola generale? Oppure vi sono frasi dove la sostituzione dell'infinito passato con l'infinito presente non funziona  perchè il significato cambierebbe radicalmente.
Schematicamente posso sempre applicare la seguente regola?
condizionale passato+infinito passato=condizionale passato +infinito
     avrebbe voluto   essere arrivato  =       avrebbe voluto   arrivare

Aspetto con impazienza le vostre risposte.


----------



## shar1275

Ciao Cavillous,

Non penso che è possibile applicare questa regola sempre.  Uno parla di un azione o un tempo passato e l'altro parla del futuro.  "Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato" dice che già ha passato il suo tempo preferibile di aver arrivato a la sua destinazione.  Per esempio: Avrei voluto essere arrivata in'Italia due mesi fa ma non era possibile.  Al contrario "avrebbe voluto arrivato" parla di un'evento che è desiderato ma non è ancora successo: Avrei voluto arrivare in'Italia quest'inverno ma non sono sicura.

Spero che questo l'aiuta e so che mi corregevate se sono sbagliata.


----------



## infinite sadness

No shar1275, sei sbagliata (rectius sei in errore), le due frasi sono tutte e due riferite al passato: avrei voluto arrivare ma non ci sono riuscito; avrei voluto essere arrivato ma non ci sono riuscito.
Sorry!



shar1275 said:


> Ciao Cavillous,
> 
> Non penso che è possibile applicare questa regola sempre.  Uno parla di un azione o un tempo passato e l'altro parla del futuro.  "Avrebbe voluto essere arrivato" dice che già ha passato il suo tempo preferibile di aver *essere* arrivato a*l*la sua destinazione.  Per esempio: Avrei voluto essere arrivata inItalia due mesi fa ma non *è stato* possibile.  Al contrario "avrebbe voluto arrivato*re*" parla di unevento che è desiderato ma non è ancora successo:  Ho voluto arrivare inItalia quest'inverno ma non sono sicura.
> 
> Spero che questo l'aiuta e so che mi correge*r**e*te se ho sbagliato.


----------



## shar1275

Grazie.  Capisco.

Che significa rectius  Non conosco questa parola.


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa, hai ragione, è una parola latina usata in italiano non molto spesso e solo nel linguaggio scritto, significa "più correttamente".


----------

